# battery



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi all

we have our motorhome plugged in to the house (through the winter to run the heater) all was fine, but left in on so as to keep the battery topped up and the main battery keeps going flat, does it trickle charge the battery or have we overcharged it somehow. i am guessing that when the leisure battery is charged it stops charging, as that is ok. how do i know if the battery is trickle charging, is there something on it?
cheers
Ann


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

It depends on your MH charger - mine does not charge the vehicle battery. I do that through a Cetek conditioning charger, plugged into the mains and connected to the battery through the cigar lighter.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

On my Sargent charger, it automatically charges both the leisure and the vehicle battery when connected to EHU.

So both are kept to optimum levels.

Keith


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

A simple way would be to take a reading of your cab battery when NOT on EHU with a multi meter, then switch to EHU and see if the reading has increased, if it has NOT you could assume it dose not trickle charge.

Charlie


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I have the MH hooked up to the house to charge the leisure batteries, then a 240v charger plugged into the mains inside the MH to charge the engine battery


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

You will probaly find that your charger only charges your leisure batteries as others have posted most charge the vehicle battery via the cigerette socket on the dash providing its permenatly live.
kev


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

As supplied, ours only charged the leisure battery from the hook-up charger, so we retrofitted a Van Bitz Battery Master

http://www.vanbitz.com/product/Battery_Master_BMaster

simple to fit, does the job and shows you via a green or red led the charging status.


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

Our control panel has an leisure/van battery selector switch which we normally leave on leisure but switch to van if we haven't driven for a week or so.


----------

